
Two Amazon papers about audio event detection, the technology behind Alexa Guard - georgecarlyle76
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/09e3fbc6-75c0-4042-a7b5-6fedc54b2600/identifying-sounds-in-audio-streams
======
feistypharit
What's interesting is the $20 wyze cameras already do this and it works
...quite well.

------
deegles
I know it’s a silly feature but I would love clap detection.

~~~
georgecarlyle76
[https://patents.justia.com/patent/9911414](https://patents.justia.com/patent/9911414)

